# Douchy Post of the Week/Month/Year Awards.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I think that it is great that we are able to recognize worthwhile posts, and vote to give awards to the members who are responsible for them. But what about our trolls? So we flame them. That is fun and all, but where is their recognition? Yeah, we give them inractions, that's all good but what about their awards?

For this reason, I would like to propose that we institute a new type of an award system. The prize can be something like  right next to their post.

What do you all think about that?

I know of quite few candidates that could qualify right off that bat.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

While I like the sound of it wouldn't giving them an award be like rewarding them for being D-Bags? I know it is an award to shame them but D-bags don't care.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

CJIS said:


> While I like the sound of it wouldn't giving them an award be like rewarding them for being D-Bags? I know it is an award to shame them but D-bags don't care.


Call this afact finding mission, that's all.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

But there are so many. It would be like going to Richardson's and trying to decide which flavor I want today. I don't think I could narrow it down to just one.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

HistoryHound said:


> But there are so many. It would be like going to Richardson's and trying to decide which flavor I want today. I don't think I could narrow it down to just one.


It's really not that difficult, just go with Moose tracks, it has a little bit of everything in it. Now what were we discussing again ? Oh yeah, D-bags, that one may be a bit more challenging.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

I like this idea. Having a prize like  next to their post would be priceless.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Haha I was reading 263's second post quickly and thought he called it the Affleck award. 

I love this idea. Too many people on here lately with "inside information" on departments they've never worked for/with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Lost said:


> Haha I was reading 263's second post quickly and thought he called it the Affleck award.
> 
> I love this idea. Too many people on here lately with "inside information" on departments they've never worked for/with
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Afflec ? I like that.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Well 263 if it does not come to fruition, don't be surprised if you see me put a  head on certain people's posts now that I know this emoticon exists.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I like it. The Steaming Pile Award.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I LOVE it!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm all for it, but wouldn't it be much more appropriate for a "dickhead" emoticon? Can't find one now because of web-nazis but you get the idea.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

make them wear the 'i'm a cocksucker' hat for a week by changing their avatar into something hilarious...like that nasty pic of the dude in the dental floss speedo (you know the one) with a caption to the tune of: i







hairy men


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> like that nasty pic of the dude in the dental floss speedo *(you know the one)* with a caption to the tune of: i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't know. You're scaring me.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

263FPD said:


> No, I don't know. You're scaring me.


i apologize on behalf of 263 for the following picture....










but he *claimed* he didn't remember this......yeah rightttt


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> i apologize on behalf of 263 for the following picture....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am crushed.

Just because I have Ukrainian background you are comparing me to Borat?

Borat is from Kazachstan, the country where children are taught to put on underwear by making sure that yellow is in the front and brown is in the back.:wink_smile:


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Baseball has the CY Young, Football has the Butkis and Heisman, Hockey has the Hart trophy, so it's only fitting that such an esteemed honor would be named after MC's most distinguished Troll. But who would that be ?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

new guy said:


> Baseball has the CY Young, Football has the Butkis and Heisman, Hockey has the Hart trophy, so it's only fitting that such an esteemed honor would be named after MC's most distinguished Troll. But who would that be ?


Ahhh, yet there are so many;

MikeJones
WSCSMART (WALMART)
ADRIAN
Omega
VietBoy1
TheService (TheCervix)
Just to name a few.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Great idea Johnny L.!
We have got to find a way to add this to the Smileys list. LOL


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

jedediah1 said:


> make them wear the 'i'm a cocksucker' hat for a week by changing their avatar into something hilarious...like that nasty pic of the dude in the dental floss speedo (you know the one) with a caption to the tune of: i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were talking about that photo of niteowl1970 in his poolboy costume. (by the way, WTF ever happened to him, enjoyed his witty jabs)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> I thought you were talking about that photo of niteowl1970 in his poolboy costume. (by the way, WTF ever happened to him, enjoyed his witty jabs)


He posted last week, but then nothing.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank christ you have heard from him, I thought that he and the"coopstah" may have had a duel at dawn over that leaf dumping incident a while back!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Thank christ you have heard from him, I thought that he and the"coopstah" may have had a duel at dawn over that leaf dumping incident a while back!


I think I might have missed that contraversy.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Count your lucky stars then!


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

LawMan3 said:


> Coop got quite the epic internet-smackdown on that one....It was hard to miss haha


I got the boot from his friends list and made the shit list. I'll wait around for him to grab the Step #4 concept. Right!


----------

